# bubbles 1st time to the dog park :(



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

It was a bad experience I guess for her. Dogs came running up sniffing her. Her tail was between her legs her ears down. Every time a dog wanted to play she'd whimper and cry . 

The problem is my puppy doesn't like pit bulls type dogs . I like them pitbulls. There was a pit bull the same age 12weeks . He was very interested in playing with her . She'd run to me and cower between my legs when he'd chase her. The lady who owned the pit bull looked at me meanly BC my puppy didn't want to play with him. I didn't know what to say to her I have severe anxiety in social situations like bubbles apparently. There was an old husky that bubbles did like she sat by him for a while playing with his paws. 

A while ago at Petco a pit bull approached her licked her face she peed herself and cried like it hurt badly. 

I don't know if I'm being silly or my puppy really doesn't like pit bull type dogs? what to do ? how do I make my bubbles want to play and have fun with other dogs and puppies?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe she was overwhelmed by so many dogs at once, if you could find someone with a puppy her age to play with one on one untill she gets the knack of things she might do better. Was she taken away from her siblings at too early an age?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

She's a real cutie! Please be careful with where you take her while she's so young and doesn't have all her shots. Don't take her to busy pet stores, and stay far far away from the dog park - you don't know what kind of germs and diseases these other dogs are carrying! They could make her very sick.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Sounds like she gets overwhelmed and just submits...not the worst thing for a puppy to do. But yeah a dog park at that age iisn't the greatest idea. They can't defend themselves, everything is bigger than them, and they can barely run away from other dogs. I'm not sure why you think your dog doesn't like pitbull type dogs if she hasn't had a bad experience with them as of yet. She just probably isn't comfortable playing with dogs that are showing more energy than her and are being playful.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you try a dog club? Not sure if this works for you, but where I am there are lots of different kinds of dog clubs near me that I can find on meetup.com. They have GSD clubs, GSD puppy play dates, small dog clubs, just puppy clubs. Some are hiking dog clubs, etc. Those may be a more calm and organized setting for your puppy. Don't take your puppy to where she's uncomfortable too much or she may really dislike it later. I made that mistake.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

The vet at petco said 2 weeks after her second set of shots. She could go to the dog park. I really want to get the socialization with dogs and kids. 

Well it just seems to me she gets more scared with pit bull type. She was totally fine playing with the huskies paws . 

I got her at 7 weeks. It wasn't my choice BC the people who had the puppies said she was ready to go right then. I wanted to wait another week. Apparently that wasn't an option if I wanted her. So I took her BC I fell in love with her and didn't want someone else to have her. 

I'm not going to take her to the dog park for a while . I want her to get more confident. I still need help for when the time comes again.


----------



## nycShepherd (Aug 24, 2012)

At 12 weeks old your GS puppy is going to naturally be submissive to hyper and playful dogs. He/she hasn't learned social skills yet and a dog park at such an early age may be a recipe for disaster. Whether it be physical injury or mental. I would socialize your puppy with a dog you can trust and that you know is calm, until it gets to a age where it can stand up for itself. Mine did well at the park at 4 months old.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

My breeder advised not to even leave our yard until after the 3rd set of shots at the very least. Dog parks can be very overwhelming. Especially if your pup hasn't had less intense contact with unfamiliar dogs first. I don't like dog parks, personally, because one attack on a non-confident pup can do some real damage. Seeing dogs without directly interacting with them is fine. You're the 'pack' now, and not having direct interaction with other dogs isn't going to hamper your dog's development. Seeing is enough. A puppy class would be a better place. She can work along side other pups without being overwhelmed. The 'meet and greet' is more controlled. Also, if you're having anxiety about it, it's going to travel right down the leash. You may like pit bulls, but she may not. That's OK. She's still trying to figure out the world, and just observing should be enough for right now. Going over her threshold isn't going to help a dog that isn't confident. It took me days to even introduce my Pug to Grim. Then, it was controlled, on leashes, and very short. She's still a pup herself, and I didn't want my boy overwhelmed. All interactions should be good ones. I'd nix the dog parks. I never took any of my dogs to any, and they were all sociable with other dogs. (With 2 out of the norm exceptions) I think dog parks are more for people.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I do love the dog park but for a very young puppy it can be overwhelming. I waited until Delgado was 6 months before taking him

Try smaller safe groups first to encourage your puppy's confidence then try again a little later is my advice .


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

My vet my breeder and everyone I met said no park until 2weeks after the third shots 

My trainer said socializing with dogs is very important part but every situation should be good ones and start small.

I have taken my dog everywhere with me but I don't go where alot of dogs are. I'm socializing people and noises 

He ignores most dogs on our walk which is my preference I doubt I will visit parks outside the odd socializing time. I want me to and our pack to be the fun and him to be dog neutral.

People seem to have this weird need to humanize dogs. My parents raised 20-30 dogs between them and all but one where happy puppies and dogs they never had play dates with dogs.

From how much the average person has control over thier dog(on average most dogs seem to walk their owner not the other way around) I don't trust other people enough to know what to do in dog fights or other situations.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm going by what my vet said not your breeders.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Can you try a puppy class first? To get her used to playing with other dogs her size and then slowly introduce her to the dog park? We go to the dog park almost nightly but waited until she was at least 4months old (it's a requirement here no one younger than 4 months allowed).

I don't think she has a hate on for pits, you might find like I did when she gets a little bigger and a little more confident that the bully breeds make the best playmates. 

While I use dog parks, I think we're under a big misconception that our dogs need friends, if the dog park doesn't work out there are lots of other venues to use for socialization


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

She's still little and I'm sure the other dogs feel intimidating to her. It may take her a while to get the hang of socializing and playing with other dogs. 

If you want to take her to the dog park, try to go during off hours (here that's really early in the morning) so there are fewer dogs to overwhelm her and please don't let her get overrun my dogs. My trainer is now working with a DA Doberman that was overrun in the dog park as a pup and learned to lash out to get out of the situation (since the owner didn't bother to protect the dog). 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Also, is your dog park divided into areas for large and small dogs? Your pup may do better in an area dedicated to small dogs at this point.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Bubbles said:


> I'm going by what my vet said not your breeders.


You can go by whatever you feel comfortable with. However, waiting to introduce strange dogs to your pup isn't going to harm your pup in any way. Dogs don't become dog aggressive because they were 12 or 14 weeks old before meeting strange dogs instead of 8-10 weeks. They become dog aggressive because of bad genes, bad training, or bad experiences with other dogs. The best defense against creating a dog aggressive dog is to not put your pup into a situation where they can have a bad experience before they have confidence. There's really no rush. There are people out there, though, that don't vaccinate their dogs or don't vaccinate properly...so protecting your dog from that possibility is important. Also, people take dog aggressive dogs and pups to dog parks mistakenly thinking that it will solve the problem. You won't know which dogs these are...so that's a risk you have to be willing to take also.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

@jag - that's exactly why I asked this question. Its because I want it to be positive. I'm unsure about how to make it positive.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

@Gaia- after me and bubbles move to our new house . I'm signing her up for puppy classes.



@ Bear - Do you know of any gsd groups in phoenix ? Would I be able to find this on Google ? Will they accept her in the gsd group if she doesn't have akc papers ?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> I'm going by what my vet said not your breeders.


With two shots under a dog's belt, they are not protected adequately from disease.
You can do whatever you are comfortable with, but don't be surprised if she gets sick.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Please be aware that some dogs never do care to play with other dogs. They don't like or care for situations where there are a lot of dogs romping around. That doesn't mean they are anti social or dog aggressive, it just means it isn't thier thing. 

My GSD isn't a social butterfly with other dogs. He does fine in classes, or if other dogs are around, he just has no desire to play...or even acknowledge them. But he'll play hard core with the dogs within our own pack. 

I have another dog at home who acts like he's running for a politcal office. He HAS to be everyone's friend..dog or person.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd take her to puppy class and let her meet some other pups there. Then it's supervised, and the trainers usually break them into groups by personality.

Going to a dog park with a wee pup is a horrible idea. Germs, aggressive dogs etc. Yikes.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Lilie said:


> I have another dog at home who acts like he's running for a politcal office. He HAS to be everyone's friend..dog or person.


LOL! This reminds me of my previous male!  He thought every dog and human was put on this earth simply for him to hold a meet and greet with!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bubbles said:


> I'm going by what my vet said not your breeders.


I would seriously consider finding another vet.


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

Bubbles said:


> It was a bad experience I guess for her. Dogs came running up sniffing her. Her tail was between her legs her ears down. Every time a dog wanted to play she'd whimper and cry .
> 
> The problem is my puppy doesn't like pit bulls type dogs . I like them pitbulls. There was a pit bull the same age 12weeks . He was very interested in playing with her . She'd run to me and cower between my legs when he'd chase her. The lady who owned the pit bull looked at me meanly BC my puppy didn't want to play with him. I didn't know what to say to her I have severe anxiety in social situations like bubbles apparently. There was an old husky that bubbles did like she sat by him for a while playing with his paws.
> 
> ...


All dogs are different, but my Shepherd was a giant pansy when he was a puppy. He was terrified of the other dogs at the dog park, and it took several months before he warmed up to playing with dogs bigger than him. He's a year old now and he still tends to be wary of larger dogs (although there aren't many bigger than him at this point)

There was an incident where a friendly but overweight lab named Ed charged at him when he was about three months old. The dog wasn't going to hurt him and obviously just wanted to play. My dog flipped over backward like he had been shot and squealed before Ed even made it all the way over. It was actually pretty funny.

If your dog is still freaking out or totally petrified when she's six or eight months old, you may have an issue and might want to see a trainer about it. Just give it time and keep exposing her to other dogs (assuming they are friendly...obviously don't expose her to aggressive dogs). Eventually she should warm up to them. Some dogs are just big babies.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Bubbles said:


> I'm going by what my vet said not your breeders.


Find a new vet. Seriously.

You overwhelmed your puppy. A dog park is no place for a 12 week old puppy. That is not how you socialize your puppy. Really, a dog park *should* only be a place for dogs that are already well socialized. Unfortunately, that is not always the case. Bringing your not fully vaccinated puppy to a dog park is only setting him up for failure - physically, mentally, and medically.

Sign up for a good puppy class. Not a petco/petsmart type class. An actual training class with trainers who have a clue. That's where you should be starting if you're worried about socializing him at the moment. 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Seriously, I'm not taking medical advice from anyone I don't know. So, give it up already and no I'm not finding another vet BC she has health insurance there.

I never asked for medical advice and never would ask it from anyone of the internet. GET OUT OF MY PERSONAL BUSINESS. stop harassing me. 

If you took the time to read anything I posted . I've already said I'm not taking her to the dog park for a while. 

This thread was to help me learn how to socialize her right. If you can't stick to the subject I will ignore you.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Most GSD clubs will require you to get an ILP or PAL number. You can get this by sending in a picture of your dog to the AKC and they will kind of guarantee that it is a shepherd and you will then be able to participate in AKC events as well.

Do you have friends with dogs? Do you know any areas where people go and just hang out with their dogs on leash. Most times the people hanging at a park with their dog on leash are the ones that don't trust a dog park for the reasons listed but have very well trained dogs. Try to find an obedience club or something, I'm sure you have plenty in the Phoenix area...they're usually called Kennel Clubs and are just a group of people getting together to train dogs. Those have great puppy classes and lots of different breeds in them so your dog will get a wide variety of socialization.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I never asked for medical advice and never would ask it from anyone of the internet. GET OUT OF MY PERSONAL BUSINESS. stop harassing me.


This is a really strong and quite negative response from you considering just yesterday you asked about bringing your 3 month old puppy on a 4 mile hike.

I'd consider that quite personal and even medical, since your puppy could wind up sick from the hike, with torn up paw pads, and at the very least worn out.

When you post here, you cannot control what people will say; and we as a board would be remiss to not be concerned about your puppy at a dog park.
Dog parks are hot beds of germs. It's not even like going to a pet store (another place where germs accumulate) where floors are solid and impermeable, but also get cleaned regularly.

I don't know about all "big box store" vets but many I've heard about are quite clueless and seem to not have a deep and caring relationship with their clients.

That your vet didn't mention disease is a huge red flag.
Dog Park Dangers Tales from the Pet Clinic
(written by a Vet)
_Parasites
A recent study of dog feces collected from Colorado dogs suggests gastrointestinal parasites may be on the list of dog park dangers. Two intestinal protozoa, Giardia and Cryptosporidium, were found more commonly in dogs frequenting dog parks than in dogs that did not. These two organisms are not controlled by heartworm preventatives as are hookworms and roundworms. Identification of these critters is one reason for your veterinarian’s recommendation of an annual fecal examination for your pet.

Infectious disease
A coughing dog visiting a dog park may be a dog park danger, if he is infected with the bacteria causing kennel cough or the virus causing canine influenza. These two infectious diseases are easily spread between dogs in a dog park and are characterized by non-stop coughing. Parvovirus infection is another infectious disease readily transmitted to a healthy dog when it comes in contact with the feces of an infected dog. The good news is vaccinations are available to prevent these diseases and diligent pooper scooping is critical to prevent transmission of parvovirus as well as intestinal parasites in dog parks.

Dog bites
I anticipated dog bites or other injuries related to aggression would be common in dog parks, but a 2003 publication reported on 72 hours of dog park observations and found little evidence to support my theory of dog to dog aggression as a major problem in dog parks. The authors hypothesize dog owners with aggressive dogs avoid dog parks because they recognize the danger their dog poses to others.

Dog parks danger for other animals
A study of California sea lion strandings showed leptospirosis (a waterborne infectious disease) was more likely to occur in sea lions found in areas with a high density of dog parks. The authors of the study suggest exposure to dogs in dog parks may be in some way associated with the infection in sea lions. Leptospirosis is a life-threatening disease of the kidneys and liver. Dogs, humans, and possibly even cats can be infected, usually through urine-contaminated water. Dog owners should ask their veterinarian if leptospirosis is a concern in their neighborhood and should consider having their dog vaccinated against this disease.

If you live in New York City, a list of dog parks by borough can be found here.
Be sure to tell your veterinarian if your dog plays in dog parks as this information will help direct your dog’s preventive healthcare plan._


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Great attitude. God forbid a thread evolves to more than you initially thought it would and you receive different (and valid) advice than you initially asked for. The wonders of a public forum!

Again.... good luck with your puppy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Bubbles said:


> Seriously, I'm not taking medical advice from anyone I don't know. So, give it up already and no I'm not finding another vet BC she has health insurance there.
> 
> I never asked for medical advice and never would ask it from anyone of the internet. GET OUT OF MY PERSONAL BUSINESS. stop harassing me.
> 
> ...


Honestly? This is offensive for people who
1) have had dogs for many years
2) have seen numerous vets for numerous ailments, and have had experience with bad advice such as you received from that vet
3) took the time to type some advice that may prevent you from making mistakes that could potentially make your puppy very I'll.

My dog was not immune to Parvo until his 4 th round of shots . 
That is all I will say because there is no need to spend more of my time posting unwanted advice.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Outside of dog parks I did tons of things to socialize Gaia and I still am. When I first brought her home I only thought socialization had to do with other dogs and now after some research I want her to be familiar with as many things as possible, we recently got a tour of the fire station, sirens and all. Markets, construction sites, air ports, fesitvals, downtown, parks, pet stores, hardward stores anywhere that she will experience new things can be used for socialization, just remember anything you are feeling can travel down the leash so if you're nervous/apprehensive she's going to feed off that. Just approach the situation in a very happy, positive manner and she'll follow suite.

Halloween decorations are our recent challenge. There's some great advice here http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ck-when-frightened-halloween-other-fears.html from MaggieLeeRose on good positive socialization. 

I know you're not asking for medical advice and going on what your vet has advised you but when you're out in public just watch where she's walking and try to stay out of where a lot of dogs would normally go, you never know what might be crawling around on the ground. 

Good luck


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bubbles said:


> Seriously, I'm not taking medical advice from anyone I don't know. So, give it up already and no I'm not finding another vet BC she has health insurance there.
> 
> I never asked for medical advice and never would ask it from anyone of the internet. GET OUT OF MY PERSONAL BUSINESS. stop harassing me.
> 
> ...


Bubbles, most of the advice you get from here is just advice. Take it or leave it. But, there are some dog owners (me for one) who have nearly lost a pup due to parvo or another deadly illness that could have been avoided, it does become personal to us. It brings back the heart ache we went through. Truly, we only want the best for you and your new pup. Nothing more.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Not to mention, other people reading may not know about the diseases and think they can safely take their puppy to the park, and if nothing else, hopefully they realized the dangers.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Not to mention, other people reading may not know about the diseases and think they can safely take their puppy to the park, and if nothing else, hopefully they realized the dangers.


Tru dat...


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I know you're frustrated with the responses you've received, but please consider this...all of who have GSDs have gone through the process of getting vaccinated and have received advice from our vets about how to handle the initial time period with our pups as far as exposure to people, places and dogs. The majority of us, if not all, said that after the second vaccine is too soon. We all (presumably) have different vets. Why is it that your vet is the only that thinks after the second set of shots is ok? 

If so many experienced owners were telling me that something my vet said isn't accurate I would begin to have questions about my vet, not because a bunch of Internet strangers told me so, but because a bunch of Internet strangers have had an experience so dissimilar to mine when dealing with their vets.




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

You don't want to take advice from people you don't know on the internet..so why are you asking for advice on socializing?  If one person tells you something, and twenty people tell you something else (all on the same page, though) don't you think it would stand to reason that the ONE person who gave different advice might be wrong? There should be more than one vet at the clinic, so simply request another vet. The advice that vet gave you could seriously injure or kill your pup. Not a vet any of us would trust. When I got my Pug, she was VERY ill. You don't even want to know how much money I've poured into her for medical costs in the last year. It's more than I've ever spent on medical care for a single dog in its LIFETIME. So medical care is important, and it goes hand in hand with how to properly socialize a pup. I thought I'd misread the tone of your first response, but I guess I didn't by your second one. All chain pet store vets aren't incompetent. I take my Pug to one, and the vet is VERY caring, capable, remembers my dog and me... she's a good vet. So I'm not going to say that a chain store vet is bad just because of where they work. Any and all vets can be bad, though, and you got dangerous advice. Please take heed of the information you've gotten here. It could save your pup's life and save you serious heartache and a lot of cash.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't read whole thread so excuse me if I repeat or off topic. I didn't take my pup to park until after last set of shots (or anyplace else with lots of dog traffic).

Even so, when I did take her to dog park I think (for us it was mistake). She was overwhelmed by the other dogs, yelped when they sniffed her, and wet herself. I took her out immediately and let her watch some from outside the fence, then went home. 

A month later we tried again, and she was "attacked" by a pit bull and a golden retriever (separately as the pit left after the incident and then the golden came and did her thing). These were aggressive behaviors....hackles up, snarling, and took several people to pull dogs off. 

Now, Isa is reactive to strange dogs and trainer really feels it was these bad experiences that somehow left their mark. I really wish I had never exposed her to the dog park.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

_ *** Removed by ADMIN *** _. 

if you think I'm abusing bubbles by wanting to socialize her right (maybe the dog park wasnt a good idea but i am trying) and getting a stroller so she doesn't have to walk on a hike. If you think she is suffering abuse BC I won't listen to medical advice from people calling my puppy male which she is female please by all means call the police lol.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

jag- what I choose to talk about that's up to my discretion . asking how to socialize her is different from saying I need help getting my dog shots.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm done with this thread it wasn't helpful. have fun.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TrentL said:


> My vet my breeder and everyone I met said no park until 2weeks after the third shots


What is the general rule for dog parks in regards to shots? At my dog park you must have a permit to enter and in order to get that permit, the dogs have to have their rabies and distemper..so 4 months and older by me and I would think that would be enough time to get at least 3 rounds of distemper in. They also have people walking around to check permits which must be visible.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the dog park that we attend the dogs have to be 6 months
old to enter. at 12 weeks old maybe the dog park is to much 
for her. try to find a few dogs that you can meet up with
and enjoy a play group. when my dog was a pup i had lots
of play dates at our house.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

From our county dog park:

DOG PARK HOURS 7:00 A.M. TO DUSK.
ALL DOGS MUST BE LEASHED WHEN ENTERING AND LEAVING THE PARK.
ALL DOGS MUST HAVE CURRENT RABIES AND ALL OTHER VACCINATIONS AS REQUIRED BY THE HARRIS COUNTY PUBLIC HEALTH DEPARTMENT AND SHOULD BE HEALTHY AND FREE OF CONTAGIOUS DISEASES AND PARASITES.
DOGS MUST WEAR CURRENT LICENSE TAGS IN THE DOG PARK.
DOG OWNERS/HANDLERS MUST CARRY A COPY OF THEIR DOG’S RABIES VACCINATION CERTIFICATE WHILE IN THE DOG PARK.
NEVER LEAVE DOGS UNATTENDED.
DOGS MUST BE IN VIEW OF AND WITHIN VOICE CONTROL OF THEIR OWNER/HANDLER AT ALL TIMES.
DOG OWNERS/HANDLERS MUST CARRY A LEASH WITH THEM AT ALL TIMES WHILE IN THE DOG PARK.
DOG OWNERS/HANDLERS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR PICKING UP AND DISPOSING OF ALL OF THEIR DOGS WASTE.
DOGS IN HEAT ARE PROHIBITED.
DOGS SHOWING ANY SIGNS OF AGGRESSION MUST BE LEASHED AND IMMEDIATELY REMOVED FROM THE PARK.
DOGS LESS THAN 4 MONTHS OF AGE ARE PROHIBITED.
ALL DOGS MUST BE UNDER THE CONTROL OF AN ADULT AND THERE IS A MAXIMUM LIMIT OF 2 DOGS PER ADULT IN THE DOG PARK AT ANY TIME.
NO FOOD OR DRINK (DOG OR HUMAN) ALLOWED IN THE PARK.
NO BICYCLES, SKATEBOARDS, ROLLERBLADES OR ANY MOTORIZED VEHICLES.
USE OF THIS DOG PARK IS AT YOUR OWN RISK! DOG OWNERS/HANDLERS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR THE ACTIONS AND BEHAVIOR OF THEIR DOGS AT ALL TIMES!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

And in reading that I realize that I break a few of those rules since her rabies papers are in a file cabinet at home, and I lost her collar with her tag somewhere in this house.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

doggiedad - I don't know anyone with a puppy her age . I have severe social anxiety . I don't make friends to easy BC I think everyone is attacking me all the time. The only dog I know is a rottweiler that doesn't have any obedience training.


I added a picture of my puppy from today waking up my cat..  just BC no one cares about my actual question.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Cutie!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry Bubbles, I do care about your actual question, it's just that the other thing was such a red flag to me that I had to say something. I like other people to help me, so I was just paying it forward.

Do you have any place where you can hang out and just watch the world go by? This is all it really is, getting your puppy used to the world in a non-threatening manner. If you have social anxiety, it's important that you feel comfortable so you have a relaxed attitude to share with her. Or she might get scared, just feeling your energy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> doggiedad - I don't know anyone with a puppy her age . I have severe social anxiety . I don't make friends to easy BC I think everyone is attacking me all the time. The only dog I know is a rottweiler that doesn't have any obedience training.
> 
> 
> I added a picture of my puppy from today waking up my cat..  just BC no one cares about my actual question.


Just a story...I have 3 dogs. When my golden was about 4 months I brought him to the dog park and he was attacked by a Rott. The louder he cried, the more aggressive the Rott got. If my dog remained quiet I believe everything would have been fine, but he was a puppy and IMO the dog park is no place for a puppy for this very reason...they don't know the difference. I never went back and I was lucky that it didn't traumatize him. I did take him to puppy classes and that was good enough. I have not even attempted to go to the dog park with the GSD, I can almost bet there would be a fight and she would get hurt...everything is play to her, she doesn't understand what mean is yet. After your puppy is fully vaccinated take her to the park, on hikes, to the pet store, and puppy classes. That will give her all the socialization she needs. Good Luck.


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh another socialization idea is car rides. I take Seven when I drop or pick up kids for school, a quick trip through the drive thru (dry cleaners, bank, fast food) that type of thing. I have a teenager at home so I have alot of drive around errands.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

you might check out some of the voc tech schools in your area for classes, our voc tech offers puppy training and more advanced classes in the evenings.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

we never took the puppy classes, but they i think it said they only take like 10 in a class, i,m not a real social butterfly myself, i perfer evenings at home with my dogs! but i did take some photo and craft classes there and really enjoyed it! not a big group and everyone there is just interested in the project! i think the puppy classes would be much the same!


----------

